# Dreamworks Movie Artist Charged in Fatal Dog (GSD) Beating



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

That is one very, very sick and disturbed individual. RIP poor pup. :rip:
===
From TMZ.com
Dreamworks Movie Artist Charged in Fatal Dog Beating | TMZ.com

Dreamworks Movie Artist Charged in Fatal Dog Beating
4/28/2011 4:25 PM PDT by TMZ Staff 

A visual effects artist who worked on several Dreamworks films like "Shrek" faces more than 4 years in prison -- after he was accused of beating his neighbor's puppy to death ... with a hammer.

According to law enforcement, Young Song -- who also worked on films like "Kung Fu Panda," "Shark Tale," and "Madagascar 2" -- allegedly entered his neighbor's backyard last week ... and shot their 16-month-old German shepherd with a pellet gun, before beating it to death with a hammer. 

According to the puppy's owner the act was caught on surveillance video.

Song pled "not guilty" today to one felony count of cruelty to an animal, and one count of misdemeanor petty theft of a dog ... after he allegedly dragged the mutilated corpse from his neighbor's yard.

Song was arrested yesterday and bail was set at $40,000. He is still in custody. His next court date is May 26. Song's lawyer Nicholas Okorocha had no comment.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

This story really pissed me off, I hope he gets his ass beat while he's locked up, for him to be caught on tape, and then to deny it is unbelievable. No pet deserves what this poor pup got from this idiot.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I hate humans sometimes. Does it say why he beat the dog?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What a freaking loser. 

I would love to shoot him and beat him with a hammer!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Jessie - I can't seem to find on any of the news stories why he beat the dog. Its not like it matters. 

This is what some news outlets are also saying:

"...beating a puppy with a hammer so badly that Humane Society workers are calling it one of the worst cases of animal abuse they've ever seen."

Ugghhh.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

GSD_Xander said:


> Jessie - I can't seem to find on any of the news stories why he beat the dog. Its not like it matters.
> 
> This is what some news outlets are also saying:
> 
> ...


I know it doesn't matter, and not trying to defend the guy. Just want to know what would possess someone to do such a thing.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure why his employment matters, but he's a horrible person AND an idiot for denying it when it was caught ON CAMERA. I wish animal abuse sentences were longer.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I hope his inmates beat him with a hammer after they have their way with him!!!


----------



## DougGeneration (Apr 28, 2011)

He must have worked as a dummy in those movies? I mean come on, why do something very very sickening? If he had any problem with the owner(which is very likely?), he shouldn't have vented it out on his poor pup.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I hate humans sometimes. Does it say why he beat the dog?


While I'm absolutely NOT defending the guy.....

CLEARLY the dog was left alone and unattended in the yard. So the fact this MAY have been a 'the dog is barking 100% of the time and I hate dogs so I'll show them'................. may have been in the pictures.

No matter the specific reason why it's usually a bad idea to leave dogs unattended in the yard and then leaving for the day (or have them out alone in the yard all night).


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

How about the man is just a lunatic, a lot of people leave their dogs in the yard, not everyone has the luxury of being home to keep an eye on them, my dogs are in my yard as we speak, I do have to work for a living, I certainly don't expect some deranged to bludgeon them for barking, what next, shooting a kid on a skateboard for making noise?, there is absolutely no defense for these actions, NONE!!!!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am with LARHAGE on this. My dogs are out in the yard too right now. Beating a dog to death with a hammer is beyond I am sick of the noise. 

This was a vicious attack on a young dog. I hope he goes to jail (probably won't, but the 40k bond is hopeful). I hope the slamming of cell doors and the carrying on of crazies, and screams and the fights torment him a bit before someone shoves a shiv in him. Who needs him back in society? 

Ok maybe death is not warranted. But anyone who can beat a dog to death with a hammer is probably not that far removed from someone who can do similar to a human being. He need to be put some where he won't hurt anyone else ever again. And hurting this dog, was DEFINITELY a crime against a person. He could have been doing it to watch the dog suffer. But he could just as easily have done it to hurt the owner. In either case, the living victim of this crime is a human being. 

I am appalled that anyone would be blaming the victim in this!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Syaoransbear said:


> Not sure why his employment matters, but he's a horrible person AND an idiot for denying it when it was caught ON CAMERA. I wish animal abuse sentences were longer.


Couldn't agree more on all counts. Why _was_ his employment mentioned?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Walking over to a neighbor's yard and opening the gate, turning your back and walking back home would be cruelty, as the dog would be left to seek out it's own demise. 

Shooting a dog and then beating it with a hammer until it's acutally mutilated, and then dragging the body off is horribly sick. Unimaginable. A very troubled, sick, demented, deranged mind. 

That same mind makes a living working in a field that is geared towards our children. If they stated he worked in a dark field (drugs, porno, gun runner) I'd wouldn't be too suprised. Sickened, yes, but not shocked.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

LARHAGE said:


> How about the man is just a lunatic, a lot of people leave their dogs in the yard, not everyone has the luxury of being home to keep an eye on them, my dogs are in my yard as we speak, I do have to work for a living, I certainly don't expect some deranged to bludgeon them for barking, what next, shooting a kid on a skateboard for making noise?, there is absolutely no defense for these actions, NONE!!!!!!


Agreed. I am so sick of the "don't leave your dog in your yard" so many promote. My dogs RUN to their huge gorgeous outdoor kennel (inside our fenced in yard) and would much rather be out there than in a little crate sitting inside staring at the walls. And they DON'T spend all day barking. How do I know this? Because I'm usually here with them. I think it's ridiculous to say that dogs left in backyard dig, bark, and cause trouble all day.


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

This poor dog was muzzled and leashed to a fence,he couldn't even protect himself.
Why would the owner leave the dog like that.
I hope the killer dies and rot's in h**l
R.I.P baby


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Muzzled and leashed to a fence??? 

Put the owner in prison with the hammer weilding fiend!


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes he was,here is the link.
Pasadena man accused of beating dog to death pleads not guilty - Pasadena Star-News
Linzi


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

It doesn't say the owner muzzled and leashed the dog to the fence, the sicko did, how else could he beat it and drag it off.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Why would someone muzzle a puppy, and then leash it to a fence? I am thinking, went for a walk, pup is having some problems so they are muzzling him, forgot something, tied the leash to the fence and went back inside. Emergency toilet break. Didn't hear guy murdering dog outside. Just crazy. Who does that?

The guy with the hammer needs an acid enema, but the person with the muzzle needs to answer a few questions too.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Okay an irate neighbor procures a muzzle, catches the dog, muzzles it, ties it to the fence, shoots it with a pellet gun and then beats it to death with a hammer. I once read about how they would draw and quarter people. I also like the idea of cutting them so the guts fall out, dousing them with fuel and setting them on fire. The problem with capital punishment is that it is too quick and neat.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

The news out here said the muzzle was duct taped closed.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Lilie said:


> That same mind makes a living working in a field that is geared towards our children. If they stated he worked in a dark field (drugs, porno, gun runner) I'd wouldn't be too suprised. Sickened, yes, but not shocked.


That's a pretty poor argument- an extrapolation not based on evidence. One's personal life doesn't always translate into their work life, or vice-versa.


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

This can't get any worse,i feel quite sick now.Would i get the death penalty if i beat him to a pulp with a sledgehammer (after he was tied up and muzzled first).
I will never be able to watch shrek again after this.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

wildo said:


> That's a pretty poor argument- an extrapolation not based on evidence. One's personal life doesn't always translate into their work life, or vice-versa.


I didn't realize I was involved in an argument. Next time it would be appreciated if you could notify me that I was in fact in an argument and I promise I will do a better job.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

whoa, people, we are all on the same side here. Let's hate him together, no need to be calling anything an argument, no need to argue, it is much more therapeutic to think up painful scenarios for the true scumball.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Does it matter where he works??? No. Does it matter what he does for a living??? No. 
BUT do I care about what gets "exploited" about a person that does something like this to any living creature??? No. 
I wish they would post his phone number and address as well.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

I am thoroughly disgusted. I feel sick thinking about it...!


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

Hillary_Plog said:


> I am thoroughly disgusted. I feel sick thinking about it!


 
Do you think if we got a petition with enough signatures we could make that happen??!:fingerscrossed: or, eye for an eye....hold him down and :hammer: away


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Lilie said:


> I didn't realize I was involved in an argument. Next time it would be appreciated if you could notify me that I was in fact in an argument and I promise I will do a better job.


Yeah... you claimed a reason why his employment mattered after I claimed it didn't. That's an argument.



> _
> ar·gu·ment_/ˈärgyəmənt/Noun
> 1. ...
> 2. A reason or set of reasons given with the aim of persuading others that an action or idea is right or wrong


Maybe next time *YOU* should understand what you are getting involved in prior to stating your piece. That'd be appreciated... K? Thanks.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

wildo said:


> Yeah... you claimed a reason why his employment mattered after I claimed it didn't. That's an argument.
> 
> Maybe next time *YOU* should understand what you are getting involved in prior to stating your piece. That'd be appreciated... K? Thanks.


I simply stated that I was shocked that he worked in a field geared towards children. Not that his field mattered. 

You're barking up the wrong tree, Cowboy. This dog don't bite.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

GSD_Xander said:


> Jessie - I can't seem to find on any of the news stories why he beat the dog. Its not like it matters.
> 
> This is what some news outlets are also saying:
> 
> ...


One of my friends dogs was killed almost
Like that. The guy said he hit her dog with a hammer because the barking drove him nuts. He only got a fine, but this was a decade ago


----------



## Martial Law (Dec 2, 2010)

So sad, I'm not sure about how to feel about how the dog reacted, A 16 month old GSD is a large dog not exactly a pup in my eyes because Martial is around the same age. I WISH the dog would have just torn the guy to shreds when he tried to get ahold of him, but then again I wouldn't want my dog attacking someone who walked up on him without me around (in general) sick people in this world need to be dealt with, the old fashion way.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Any updates on the charges?? I wish they would make the punishment worse for dog abusers.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

That is just beyond sick. I don't understand though. Was he the one that muzzled and leashed the pup? Someone said the muzzle was duct taped as well, I can't see the owner's doing that unless they were just horrible people as well. Meanwhile I hope the puppy killer goes to jail and I hope he gets shanked in prison.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> That is just beyond sick. I don't understand though. Was he the one that muzzled and leashed the pup? Someone said the muzzle was duct taped as well, I can't see the owner's doing that unless they were just horrible people as well. Meanwhile I hope the puppy killer goes to jail and I hope he gets shanked in prison.


Agreed!

I can't decide, based on the different articles I've read, who muzzled the dog. It does seem odd that it was duct taped too...that makes me think it was the attacker that did it. 

I like the idea of the acid enema too


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

A clip from a news station about the beating/killing:

KTLA: Man Charged For Beating, Shooting Dog - Chip Yost reports -- ktla.com

Here's a snippet of an article:
Video allegedly showing DreamWorks animator beating dog with hammer horrifies officials | L.A. NOW | Los Angeles Times

"The suspect, Young Song, pleaded not guilty in court Thursday and faces a preliminary hearing next month. He allegedly climbed a fence into a yard in the 1900 block of Navarro Avenue in Pasadena, where a 16-month-old German shepherd was muzzled but untied. Surveillance camera video shows the beating but does not reveal what Song did with the dog, which is missing and presumed dead.

According to authorities, the suspect shot the dog with a pellet gun, then returned with a hammer and began chasing and striking the defenseless animal until it lay senseless."
===

From doing some more reading it sounds like the owner had a muzzle on the dog. Who knows why. 

As far as listing the occupation in the news articles that's certainly not an uncommon practice in the news industry. I think, in this case, it's more for shock value than anything - that it is shocking that someone who assists in the making of children's films would do something so violent. However, violent and mentally unstable people can be in any profession...animation isn't somehow immune from things like this.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

GSD_Xander said:


> A clip from a news station about the beating/killing:
> 
> KTLA: Man Charged For Beating, Shooting Dog - Chip Yost reports -- ktla.com
> 
> ...


The man who did this is clearly unstable.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

THis is horrible. I know some owners leave their dogs outside while at work and not criticizing that at all, but this is why my dog is never outside when I am not home. I have a totally fenced in yard but 20 years ago when I was married we used to leave our dog outside while at work. My husband worked three blocks away and came home on a regular basis during the day to check on Turk. He came home one day to find neighborhood kids throwing rocks over the fence while Turk was terrified in a corner of the yard being pelted by stones. Never again did we leave a dog outside when we were not home. You just don't know what can happen when you are not there. Would rather have my dog safe inside and know he is not going to be abused, taunted or otherwise hurt.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It kind of depends on the neighborhood. I have no kids in my neighborhood and my yard has privacy fencing. I would never leave a dog in a yard with a muzzle on. That is simply unfair to the dog. What if something came into the yard like a raccoon. The dog would be in trouble either way, but without his teeth, I think that is risky as well as cruel.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The pup was probably bored and chewing the siding off the house or something like that, and this was the owner's bright idea. Not criminally cruel but ignorantly cruel. And the fiend saw the dog defenseless and decided to make it suffer and die. Puke.


----------



## Del (Apr 25, 2011)

Took this from the article I read:
The Pasadena Humane Society, the lead investigative agency in the case, is in possession of the videotape, but Whitman did not know when or if the tape will be released.

Read more: Pasadena man accused of beating dog to death pleads not guilty - Pasadena Star-News.

They should only show the tape twice. First is in court to send him to prison. Then second to all his new friends in prison. I am thinking there are a lot of them that would love to have a dog but can’t, so they may take offence to what the new guy did.
Other than that somebody get me a hammer....
​


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

GSD_Xander said:


> Jessie - I can't seem to find on any of the news stories why he beat the dog. Its not like it matters.
> 
> This is what some news outlets are also saying:
> 
> ...


These types of people have to be locked up immediately and put under some sort of watch. Killing, mutilating, and torturing animals are the first signs of a future serial killer.

If he can do this type of thing to a defenseless animal, what will he do to a human being?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I dunno. You cannot lock up like a serial killer everyone who might become a serial killer. I mean, most serial killers have been sexually abused. But not all sexually abused people kill people. Most serial killers are loners or are socially defective in some way. But not all loners or social misfits kill people. 

I think abusing animals should be weighed much heavier than it is though. I mean torture not being harsh with training or neglectful out of ignorance. Someone who likes to watch something in pain, likes to cause something pain, they should not be facing four years. They should be facing forty years.


----------



## Martial Law (Dec 2, 2010)

lisgje said:


> THis is horrible. I know some owners leave their dogs outside while at work and not criticizing that at all, but this is why my dog is never outside when I am not home. I have a totally fenced in yard but 20 years ago when I was married we used to leave our dog outside while at work. My husband worked three blocks away and came home on a regular basis during the day to check on Turk. He came home one day to find neighborhood kids throwing rocks over the fence while Turk was terrified in a corner of the yard being pelted by stones. Never again did we leave a dog outside when we were not home. You just don't know what can happen when you are not there. Would rather have my dog safe inside and know he is not going to be abused, taunted or otherwise hurt.


 
I agree you never know what could happen when your dog is outside, you really have to choose your best option. I used to be a volunteer firefighter and unfortunatly have seen dogs/cats killed in house fires that started when the owners were away. This is always in my mind when I walk out the door to work and Martial is inside. 

in 2009 their were 377,000 residential fires in the US
in 2009 their were 8-900 REPORTED animal abuse cases in the US

Just take precautions please.

That is all/


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Fire is my biggest worry, my house would be gone before the fire department got there. Some of my best dogs would probably be gone too because their kennels are in/out or up against the house.


----------

